# Sunday's weather bite



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Herer's the weather bite, whether or not to fish. Woke up to a hard downpour, went to church (which often gives me the "good luck"). Came home to a slower rain, drizzle & wind. Kept thinking maybe it would stop. Weather report still had thunderstorms listed via the hourly report. Talked to Dave on the phone, it had stopped by 1:30 I think and I still wasn't convinced it was going to be done, the radar showed clouds & the report still showed thunderstorms. I have a prior engagement every Sunday at 7:30PM anyway. 
Yeah....here's the bite, the sun came out & stayed out all afternoon so the only thing I accompliched was resting up a little. I was even going to do a little work on the boat (install an anchor well in my front deck) but yeah, you guessed it, didn't want to have the cover off & all the power tools out & have a squall blow up.  
Good think Monday follows Sunday, because I can hit it then....early in the AM too !!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Is it only DA KING !!! that has noticed Cincinnati forcasters are wrong about 70 % of the time  They are terrible...Good luck to you in the am JimmydaCat  CATKING


----------



## roadman (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Jim,


Crazy and I drove through the rain to ceasers. Nice afternoon but no fish. I should have got some rest.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, as I drove to my 7:30 engagement, I hit wet roads close by(Norwood Lateral), so I guess I'll never know. Guess Dave will fill me in.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Got up sunday caught about 6 doz shad,then decided to wait out the rain.All the kids showed up at the house about the time the rain stopped so that ended my chances of going.I guess the best part was I left the boat out from Sat and it got a good flushing out from the rain  Oh well the hybrids are getting more active  Daryl


----------

